# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  Ομάδα δημιουργίας AWMN Router Distribution

## Achille

Δηλώσε παρακαλώ ποιοι έχετε χρόνο να διαθέσετε για να δημιουργηθεί ένα Distribution λειτουργικού με φιλική και εύκολη για τον αδαή χρήστη εγκατάσταση, ώστε να χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν out-of-the-box λύση για όποιον δεν μπορεί ή δεν θέλει να μάθει να στήνει ένα Linux - BSD distribution από την αρχή.
Καλό θα ήταν επίσης να πείτε σε ποιά λειτουργικά έχετε γνώσεις-εμπειρία.
Μην προτείνετε ακόμα τι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί, να δούμε πρώτα ποιοι είμαστε, και μετά βλέπουμε τι θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε...

----------


## wiresounds

Θα είμαι το πειραματόζωο. Αν τα καταφέρνω εγώ, οι πιο μικροί δεν έχουν ανάγκη.  ::  

Ξέρω  ::   ::   ::  να στήνω Windoz και λίγο Mandrake  ::

----------


## kouk

Είμαι διαθέσιμος.. Γνωρίζω καλά το Debian και το OpenBSD. Tα Free και Net τα έχω δει λιγάκι (εγκατάσταση και basic configuration), αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω πως ξέρω τι μου γίνεται.

----------


## Aliens-

Eimai mesa! Asxoloume me :
RedHat 3-4 xronia
Debian 6 mhnes

p.s. Mexri telos Oktovriou 8a eimai agglia, alla den nomizw oti auto 8a einai provlhma.

----------


## JPG

Eimai diathesimos! Den pistevo na sas peirazei oti eimai melos tou Larissa Wireless.  :: 

Oi gnosis mou pano sto Linux den einai kai para poli megales. To FreeBSD ostoso pistevo oti to ksero poli kala.

----------


## Ripper_gr

Kai ego ime KARA MESA!!!

apo to '98 exo asxolithi poli me ta parakato:

Linux: RH,Suse (6.2),slackware epanilimena se server(daemons.gr kai alla)

FreeBSD,OpenBSD

Epipleon exo asxolithi poli me Linux from schratch dioti me tin parea mou etimazame diko mas distro.

----------


## dti

Πρόσφατα (πριν 10-15 μέρες) ο vardas με τον stevemad έφτιαξαν ένα distribution σε 2 cd's με Free BSD.
Περιλαμβάνει ότι χρειάζεται ο πλέον αδαής χρήστης και μάλιστα με οδηγίες οθόνη - οθόνη!
Τα cd's είναι στον js αν δεν κάνω λάθος και είχαμε πει να ανέβουν τα images στο dc κάποια στιγμή για να μοιραστούν από κει...

Οπότε όποιος από τους εμπλεκόμενους ξέρει κάτι περισσότερο σχετικά με τα παραπάνω ας το γράψει.

----------


## kpetrop

Paraklisi -> An borei kapoios na anebasei ta 2 CD sto internet.

----------


## sotiris

ean iparxei i dinatotita na aneboun se kana ftp auta ta cd tha boithouse poli,oste na ta katebaso siga siga me tin 64ara,gia na mporeso na seturo to sistima edo pera....tora ean ta kanei kana paidi copies na peraso na ta paro.

----------


## vardas

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2896

----------


## sotiris

thnks vardas,boithises poli.

----------


## kpetrop

Thanks. Nomiza oti eihate ftiaksei diko sas distro.
Tha katevaso to tutorial.

----------


## racer

Xmmm, xwris na thelw na meiosw tin douleia pou ekane o vardas (egw den tha hxa tin ypomonh na grapsw manual) den mporw na pw oti einai oti kalytero. Afto giati apo osa mou hpe o idios einai apla to kanoniko FreeBSD alla me merika epipleon programata. Nomizw oti o achille milaei gia alo pragma, milaei gia diko mas distro to opoio tha einai profanos se image h kati tetoio kai tha ginete install apla me to patima enos koumpiou. Vevea to manual einai pragmatika teleio, bravo  :: 

Makari na mporousa na symetexw alla epi tou parontos lew na apolafsw tis liges teleftees meres pou mou emeinan stin ellada.

Btw, sotiris, min kourazese na kateuazeis, tha sou ferw egw CD  ::

----------


## bchris

Ki ego eimai mesa.
Ksero RedHat arketa kala, kai ton teleytaio kairo koitao kai to Debian.

Me mia parathrhsh: Ston xrhsth poy den * mporei*  na ma8ei, eyxaristos na afieroso polles ores apo thn zoh moy gia oti 8elhsei. Alla gi' ayton poy den * 8elei*  na ma8ei kana email kai poly toy einai.


PS (ksero kai solaris ayto metraei?)
PS2 (Apo Zebra/Cisco omos eimai stoyrnari)
[/b]

----------


## ocean

Εχω φιάξει FreeBSD Image (4.8-Stable) που τρέχει απο CF Card, αλλα βέβαια μπορεί να "κοπεί" και σε Bootable CD αν θέλετε.

Ειναι "trimαρισμένο" (για να χωράει στην Compact Flash) αλλα εχει full functionality.

Προς το παρόν το εχω σε 2 versions:

1. Console only, no Perl (17Mb image)
2. Perl, Xfree86, Fwm2 window manager (79Mb Image)

Αν κάποιος τα θέλει ας μου πεί ....

----------


## kouk

Gia jumpstarting to OpenBSD ( kati san to kickstart ths RedHat) uparxei auto :
http://www.foulplay.org/diary/stories.php?story=24

----------


## kpetrop

ocean:

Endiaferomai gia ta bootable CD. An mporeis na ta anevaseis kapoy.

Thanks

----------


## kouk

Πως σας φαίνεται η λύση ενός LiveCD? 
Όπως το Knoppix που είναι βασισμένο στο Debian, ή το FreeBSD Live CD project.

Το ωραίο στην υπόθεση είναι οτί μπορούν να τρέξουν και από το CD, αλλά και να κάνουν εγκατάσταση στον δίσκο.

----------


## Achille

Για το Knoppix:



> *Closed because of "Software-Patents"*
> 
> In the next few days, the European Parliament will decide about the legalisation and adoption of so-called "software patents" in Europe, which are already used by large companies in other countries to put competitors out of business. This can lead to the termination of many software projects such as KNOPPIX, at least within Europe, because the holders of the over 30,000 already granted "software patents" (currently without a legal foundation) can claim exclusive rights and collect license fees for trivial things like "progress bars", "mouseclicks on online order forms", "scrolling within a window" and similar. That way, software developers will have to pay the "software-patentholders" for using these features, even in their own, completely self-developed applications, which can completely stall the development of innovative software for small and medium companies. Apart from this, the expense for patent inquiries and legal assistence is high, for even trying to find out if the self-developed software is possibly violating "software-patents", if you want to continue to market your software. Contrary to real patents, "software-patents" are, in the current draft, monopolization of business ideas and methods, even without any tangible technical implementation. 
> More about the current major problem at http://swpat.ffii.org/index.en.html


Μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε το Gibraltar, το οποίο είναι βασισμένο στο Debian και έχει δυνατότητες και για Live CD, και για partial ή complete installation σε σκληρό δίσκο.
Το κατεβάζω να το βάλω δοκιμαστικά σε έναν AWMN Router, να δω πως τα πάει με τα wireless κλπ.
Αν παίξει, με κανα δυο debian packages πιστεύω να είμαστε εντάξει.

----------


## kouk

> Για το Knoppix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry
http://www.knopper.net/knoppix/index-old-en.html

----------


## Achille

Αυτό που με προβληματίζει στο Knoppix είναι το on-the-fly decompression που θα κάτσει κάπως βαρύ στα Pentium μηχανήματα που διαθέτουμε, και ότι είναι περισσότερο desktop oriented και λιγότερο σαν firewall-router.
Θα το κατεβάσω και αυτό κάποια στιγμή όμως να το δοκιμάσω στο κεντρικό μου PC, και θα σχολιάσω εκ των έσω  :: 

atzo θα σου κάτσω λίγο τη γραμμή, αλλά είναι για καλό σκοπό  ::

----------


## sotiris

Να'σαι καλά Αχιλλέα, τουλάχιστον δοκιμάζοντας (ταχύτατα και έμπειρα) εσύ διάφορα λειτουργικά γλυτώνουμε όλοι μας χρόνο και κόπο. Γνωρίζεις πολύ καλά τα προβλήματα που έχουμε οι περισσότεροι οπότε μπορείς και να προτείνεις την βέλτιστη λύση.

----------


## atzo

Αν είναι για καλό σκοπό Αχιλλέα δεν υπάρχει κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα  ::  

Κάποια στιγμή μάλλον θα θελήσω κι εγώ να φτιάξω ένα linuxoκουτο και είμαι τελείως άσχετος οπότε κανονίστε να βρείτε μια καλή λύση για μας τους αρχάριους!  ::

----------


## Achille

Κατέβασα και έγραψα σε ένα rewritable το gibraltar, και το δοκίμασα, με καλά αποτελέσματα.
Φαίνεται μια πολύ καλή βάση για να ξεκινήσουμε το δικό μας distribution, χρειάζεται όμως ορισμένες αλλαγές:

- Είναι βασισμένο στον παλιο πυρήνα 2.4.20
- To hostap που περιέχει είναι πολύ παλιό
- Δεν περιέχει κανενός είδους setup, πρέπει να κάνεις τις αλλαγές με το χέρι (και να ξέρεις προφανώς τι κάνεις...)

Έχει όμως έτοιμα αρχεία για το πως μπορείς να κάνεις bootable cd με auto-probe για τοπικά partitions (swap, configuration) και έτοιμα scripts που βρίσκουν και σώζουν το /etc είτε σε floppy δισκέττα, είτε σε USB Storage Device.

Θα προσπαθήσω εντός την εβδομάδος να μπω στα ενδότερα, και όταν το καταφέρω, πιστεύω να έχω έτοιμο ένα plug-n-play distribution που να ταιριάζει στο AWMN (τουλάχιστον σε αρχικό στάδιο).

Αυτό που μας λείπει και είναι αρκετή δουλειά, είναι ένα web-python-ncurses interface για να μπορεί ο καθένας να ρυθμίσει το σύστημά του, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να πειράζει configuration files. Σε αυτό είναι σίγουρο ότι θα χρειαστώ βοήθεια...

----------


## apoikos

Ρίξτε μια ματιά και στο Slackware-live.org. Έχει ένα έτοιμο slack-livecd, καθώς και οδηγίες και scripts για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να φτιάξει δικό του.




> Αυτό που μας λείπει και είναι αρκετή δουλειά, είναι ένα web-python-ncurses interface για να μπορεί ο καθένας να ρυθμίσει το σύστημά του, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να πειράζει configuration files.


Υπάρχει μια πολύ modular έτοιμη λύση, το webmin. Τρέχει σε αρκετά λειτουργικά, έχει άπειρα modules για ρύθμιση από apache, samba, nfs, μέχρι και file manager και remote cd-burning (!) και έχει δικό του web server. To έχω δοκιμάσει και είναι αν μη τί άλλο αρκετά εύχρηστο και σε γλυτώνει από το remote shell.

----------


## kouk

Τελικά τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε εμείς όσοι δηλώσαμε επιθυμία;
(η απάντηση όπως καταλαβαίνεται απευθύνεται στον Achille)

Κάπου είδα οτί στήθηκε CVS server στο AWMN, τι ακριβώς θα μπει στο repository;

----------


## Achille

Δέστε τις λύσεις που προτάθηκαν στο παρακάτω thread (Gibraltar, Knoppix, Mikrotik RouterOS) και σχολιάστε για την κάθε μια.

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=28674

Πρέπει πρώτα να δούμε από ποια βάση θα ξεκινήσουμε, και μετά να πάμε στα επιμέρους (τι χρειάζεται να υλοποιήσουμε μόνοι μας).

Και παρακαλώ συνεχίστε τη συζήτηση στο παρόν thread, γιατί το άλλο ασχολείται με άλλα θέματα πλέον...

Εγώ πάντως θα πρότεινα να ξεκινήσουμε με βάση το Gibraltar, το κατέβασα, το δοκίμασα, και μου φαίνεται αρκετά καλό για αυτό που θέλουμε να κάνουμε (και είναι open source, Linux και Debian based, όλα για μένα σημαντικά).

----------


## kouk

> Δέστε τις λύσεις που προτάθηκαν στο παρακάτω thread (Gibraltar, Knoppix, Mikrotik RouterOS) και σχολιάστε για την κάθε μια.
> 
> http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=28674
> 
> Πρέπει πρώτα να δούμε από ποια βάση θα ξεκινήσουμε, και μετά να πάμε στα επιμέρους (τι χρειάζεται να υλοποιήσουμε μόνοι μας).


Μήπως πρώτα πρέπει να σκεφτούμε και να καταγράψουμε τι features θέλουμε, και μετά να δούμε ποιά λύση είναι προτιμότερη;

Για τον σκοπό αυτό κατασκεύασα μια σελίδα στο Wiki, την:
http://fantasy.cslab.ntua.gr/awmn/Wirel ... quirements
Έβαλα κάποιες αρχικές μου σκέψεις σαν αρχή για την συζήτηση, κάποια είναι τα αυτονόητα, άλλα μπορεί να είναι υπερβολές.

----------


## Achille

Καλή σκέψη. Θα προσθέσω σε παρένθεση δίπλα σε όσα γράφεις, ποιό distribution γνωρίζω ότι τα υλοποιεί ήδη.

----------


## wiresounds

Κατέβασα σήμερα το Gibraltar.
Το έτρεξα στο pc στη δουλειά. Την 3ComSOHO-100TX Hurricane κάρτα δικτύου που έχει δεν την αναγνώρισε, και νομίζω πως είναι ψιλοστάνταρ κάρτα, και έτσι δεν μπόρεσα να μπω στο internet.

Έδωσα startx αλλά δεν φόρτωσε γραφικό περιβάλλον. Ο Lynx πάντως υπάρχει.

Το καλό είναι ότι το configuration σώζεται σε δισκέτα και έτσι όταν το ξαναβάλω το CD θα συνεχίσω από εκεί που ήμουν.

Αυτά από έναν αδαή winblows user  :: 


PS. Achille μόλις έχεις κάτι έτοιμο δώσε URL στο internet να το κατεβάσω.

----------


## Achille

http://www.morphix.org/

Debian (Knoppix) based, o dalex το έχει χρησιμοποιήσει και μου είπε ότι υποστηρίζει δυνατότητα να φτιάξεις customised live cd.

Θα το κατεβάσω να το δοκιμάσω. Πλέον με τα .deb που έχω φτιάξει, πιστεύω ότι θα είναι πολύ εύκολο να το προσαρμόσουμε στις ανάγκες του AWMN.

A...πλέον έχω και άγραφα CDs για να κάνω δοκιμές, λόγω της πρόσφατης ομαδικής. Ξέρει αυτός σε ποιον αναφέρομαι.

----------


## jason

> http://www.morphix.org/
> 
> Debian (Knoppix) based, o dalex το έχει χρησιμοποιήσει και μου είπε ότι υποστηρίζει δυνατότητα να φτιάξεις customised live cd.
> 
> Θα το κατεβάσω να το δοκιμάσω. Πλέον με τα .deb που έχω φτιάξει, πιστεύω ότι θα είναι πολύ εύκολο να το προσαρμόσουμε στις ανάγκες του AWMN.
> 
> A...πλέον έχω και άγραφα CDs για να κάνω δοκιμές, λόγω της πρόσφατης ομαδικής. Ξέρει αυτός σε ποιον αναφέρομαι.


An einai efikto, koita mhpws ginetai na yposthrixthoun kai PC ta opoia den bootaroun apo CD, opote na yparxei kai to set disketa-cd gia tetoia PCs.
Oxi mono ayto, alla sou ypenthimizw oti exoume pei apo poly palia sto forum na filame mesa sthn disketa ta specific stoixeia tou kathe kombou (awmn configuration files), kai ta ypoloipa tetrimena na briskontai sto CD.

kouragio.....

 ::

----------


## Achille

> An einai efikto, koita mhpws ginetai na yposthrixthoun kai PC ta opoia den bootaroun apo CD, opote na yparxei kai to set disketa-cd gia tetoia PCs.
> Oxi mono ayto, alla sou ypenthimizw oti exoume pei apo poly palia sto forum na filame mesa sthn disketa ta specific stoixeia tou kathe kombou (awmn configuration files), kai ta ypoloipa tetrimena na briskontai sto CD.


Θα το ψάξω  :: 




> kouragio.....


Ευχαριστώ  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Όπου να ΄ναι τελειώνει το image από την distro που ετοιμάζω, μέχρι στιγμής είναι γύρω στα 300MB + boot + Swap. Θα σας δόσω περισσότερα στοιχεία όταν τελειώσει. Λογικά θα χωράει σε CD, πρέπει όμως να δουλέψουμε το instalation.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Το image επιτέλους τελείωσε και θα ανέβει στον FTP του jabarlee το συντομότερο (ΑWMN-Debian.gho (~300ΜΒ), το έχει επίσης ο JS στο Laptop του.

Μέχρι στιγμής δούλεψε, ας σας πουν ο papashark, o JS, ο koem κλπ που το είδαν τις εντυπώσεις τους.

Επιδεί το ghost δεν παίρνει (ή δεν γράφει) καλά τον boot sector πρέπει να τον γράψετε από την αρχή, έτσι κάνετε τα παρακάτω:

Tο πετάτε με ghost στον δίσκο (>=850MB), βάζετε τον δίσκο primary master, bootάρετε από το CD1 της Debian και γράφετε 

rescbf24 root=/dev/hda3 

Αφού loggαρετε με root pass awmn τρέχετε το lilo (γράφετε απλά lilo) και κάνετε reboot (alt+ctrl+del). Bootάρετε πλέον απ' το σκληρό και μόλις loggάρετε τρέχετε το Setup-node (./Setup-node) αν είστε κόμβος δικτύου (Cx, Bx, Ax) ή αν είστε client με subnet τρέχετε το Setup-client (./Setup-client). Ακολουθείστε τις οδηγείες (αν δεν καταλαβαίνετε κάτι ρωτήστε ή διαβάστε τα tutorials, καλό θα ήταν επίσης πριν το στήσημο του κόμβου να συνενοηθείτε για τις IPs / subnets κλπ γιατί μετά θα πρέπει να ξανατρέξετε το script και δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα (λογικά θα παίζει μιά χαρά)) και είστε οκ.

Αν θέλετε να σηκώσετε vncserver τρέχετε το vncpasswd και μετά στο /root γράφετε ./vncstart για να αρχίσει και ./vncstop γι να τερματιστεί.

Τα kernel sources βρίσκονται στο /usr/src/ σε tar.bz2 ενώ το configuration του Kernel θα το βρείτε στο /root/kernel.conf

Οι σελίδες του apache βρίσκονται στο /var/www/ (φτιάχνεται μια default webpage με το disclaymer του κόμβου εκεί, μπορείτε να βάλετε δικιά σας, αλλά καλό θα ήταν να διατηρίσετε το disclaymer).

Στο image τρέχουν:

quagga
trafic shaping του Αχιλέα
kernel 2.4.23 pathed με διάφορα καλούδια
x windows για τις cisco και για όοπιον δεν βολεύεται
αρκετά πακέτα απ' την sarge διανομή ώστε να είμαστε λιγάκι up-to-date
snmpd
dhcpd
dns
apache
mrtg
pcmcia-cs
και διάφορα άλλα.

Αν ο σκληρός σας δίσκος είναι μεγαλύτερος τρέχτε το cfdisk και κάντε partition τον χόρο που περισεύει, μετά κάντε το partition format (mkfs.ext2 /dev/xxx ) και κάντε το mount όπου θέλετε.

Τέλος να πω ότι αυτό δεν θα υπήρχε με αυτή τη μορφή αν δεν βοηθούσαν ο Αχιλέας (Achille) και ο Σπύρος (Spirosco) τους οποίους και ευχαριστώ για την συνεργασία.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Βρήκα ακόμα μία βλακεία στο scriptάκι μου, τρέχει το mrtg.sh που φτιάχνεται στο ./config αλλά δεν έχει κάνει πριν restart τον snmpd με αποτέλεσμα να μην βγαίνουν στατιστικά στο mrtg. Απλά κάντε restart τον snmpd (/etc/init.d/snmpd restart) και τρεχτε το mrtg.sh (/root/config/mrtg.sh).

----------


## JS

> Μέχρι στιγμής δούλεψε, ας σας πουν ο papashark, o JS, ο koem κλπ που το είδαν τις εντυπώσεις τους.


Βρε ότι και να πούμε εμείς θα σε ρίξουμε... 60sec για να στήσεις και να ρυθμίσεις όλα τα καλούδια  :: 
Ούτε ταινία να γυρίζαμε... "Debian in 60sec"
(Το image έχει ανέβει στον server μου για ανελέητο downloading)
Εύγε !!!

----------


## koem

Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο στον Mick για το distro... Το μόνο bug που έχω μόνο να αναφέρω είναι ότι δεν κάνει με τίποτα compile το PHP αν βάλω option --with-mysql

----------


## Mick Flemm

Λογικό αφού δεν έχει mysql μέσα, μάλον δεν έχουν μπει τα libs στο σωστό dir, check μήπως δεν δήλωσες το dir στο compilation της mysql...

----------


## koem

Δεν βγάζει error στο ./configure... Βγάζει στο make ... Και δεν εμφανίζεται μόνο στην δική σου custom-made distribution, έχει παρατηρηθεί και σε άλλους με Debian distros...

----------

